# Muffling/Humming sound when braking/idling



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

it does not occur every time, when it does, I can hear it when I brake to a full stop, the sound is like you are using a pump to press air into an insulated space, it will make me headache in a few minutes. 

it's something like the car is too well insulated, except one place. I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this or not, with engine off, when you sit in the car and close your door, you can hear sort of sound like air is oscillating in the car. 

I brought the car to the dealer once but it failed to show up.

I have a feeling that the first time I start my car, it's kind of ok, then after a few start-stop kicks in, there's a high chance I will hear this annoying sound,

not sure if anyone else has the same issue too, pretty annoying,


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shijmus said:


> it does not occur every time, when it does, I can hear it when I brake to a full stop, the sound is like you are using a pump to press air into an insulated space, *it will make me headache in a few minutes.*
> 
> it's something like the car is too well insulated, except one place. I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this or not, *with engine off, when you sit in the car and close your door*, you can hear sort of sound like air is oscillating in the car.
> 
> ...


:screwy: A headache from a muffling/humming sound? With the engine off?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

shijmus said:


> it does not occur every time, when it does, I can hear it when I brake to a full stop, the sound is like you are using a pump to press air into an insulated space, it will make me headache in a few minutes.
> 
> it's something like the car is too well insulated, except one place. I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this or not, with engine off, when you sit in the car and close your door, you can hear sort of sound like air is oscillating in the car.
> 
> ...


I've been checking other atlas/teramont forums, people has point this issue as something related to the dual clutch transmission, I'm no expert, just did some search online, someone said a pump may have to blow air to the transmission system when fluid level is low, it may cause some noise, 

Is there a way to check transmission fluid levels?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shijmus said:


> .....someone said a pump may have to blow air to the transmission system when fluid level is low.....


Air? The logic in you mind? Can't be too difficult to do a Google search on checking/changing the trans fluid of a DCT.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shijmus said:


> I've been checking other atlas/teramont forums, people has point this issue as something related to the dual clutch transmission, I'm no expert, just did some search online, someone said a pump may have to blow air to the transmission system when fluid level is low, it may cause some noise,
> 
> Is there a way to check transmission fluid levels?


The Atlas does not have a dual clutch transmission...it's a standard auto (torque-converter).


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The Atlas does not have a dual clutch transmission...it's a standard auto (torque-converter).


ok... then what is it when you are in D then you shift to the right?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

shijmus said:


> ok... then what is it when you are in D then you shift to the right?


That just makes the transmission go into the gear you tell it to if the computer is happy with your instructions. Tiptronic I believe is the correct term.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> That just makes the transmission go into the gear you tell it to if the computer is happy with your instructions. Tiptronic I believe is the correct term.


good to know, the computer never likes my instructions anyway,
so my problem is probably caused by this special transmission
I hope it get worse so I can show it to dealer


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shijmus said:


> .....this special transmission.....


Special transmission? How is it special?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

been to the dealer again, service agent said the humming noise is completely normal, referring to how 4motion works, I may need to see a doctor why I'm getting headache driving this car. 

they ordered struts for me to fix a grinding sound coming from left front,

btw, road is too noisy, failed to show service agent a rattling sound, probably from right door,
failed to show a scratching sound around 30mph, but when I goes to a quieter place myself, the sound is still there


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Can you record it/make a video of the noise? At a dealer, it's all about being able to replicate it...can you take a tech with you and find a place to replicate it?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Can you record it/make a video of the noise? At a dealer, it's all about being able to replicate it...can you take a tech with you and find a place to replicate it?


thanks for the advice, I did recorded the sound with my phone, I'm using an iphone 7p, the sound quality was horrible, never know iphone is so horrible at recording, probably I will wait until the issue got worse and then bring the car to the dealer again.

Just wondering if the service agent's claim is true, do you guys hear a humming sound when starting up, shifting from P to R/D? what about staying in R/D(for me the humming sound is significantly smaller after the first 2/3 seconds after shifting gears, though in a quiet place the humming sound is still noticeable)? my other cars never had this issue, pretty quiet during shifting


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shijmus said:


> thanks for the advice, I did recorded the sound with my phone, I'm using an iphone 7p, the sound quality was horrible, never know iphone is so horrible at recording, probably I will wait until the issue got worse and then bring the car to the dealer again.
> 
> Just wondering if the service agent's claim is true, do you guys hear a humming sound when starting up, shifting from P to R/D? what about staying in R/D(for me the humming sound is significantly smaller after the first 2/3 seconds after shifting gears, though in a quiet place the humming sound is still noticeable)? my other cars never had this issue, pretty quiet during shifting


I'm having a hard time imagining this from your description. For me, ours doesn't make any strange noises when moving from P to R/D or during gear shifts. Ours does however have the "hissing" tranny noise when you accelerate from a near-stop and the tranny hangs in third vs. a downshift to 2 or 1 that has been discussed extensively on the interwebs but this doesn't sound like what you are describing.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I'm having a hard time imagining this from your description. For me, ours doesn't make any strange noises when moving from P to R/D or during gear shifts. Ours does however have the "hissing" tranny noise when you accelerate from a near-stop and the tranny hangs in third vs. a downshift to 2 or 1 that has been discussed extensively on the interwebs but this doesn't sound like what you are describing.


I think my car has the hissing noise too.

dealer claimed the humming noise issue is common in AWD, the guy I talked to said they contacted VW about it and VW said it's normal, just not sure if they are playing trick with me. When I purchased the car, the sales agent tricked me to think destination charge is an extra but it turns out it is included in the msrp, these guys are lying with eyes wide open. I don't know when to trust them.

when I purchased the car, the one I test drove made the humming sound all the time, so I purchased one that did not make that sound. Then after one month's driving, the noise is more and more prominent, just like the one I test drove. I may record something next time and upload it to youtube


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shijmus said:


> .....may need to see a doctor why I'm getting headache driving this car.....


And you are blaming the vehicle?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

ok, here is the sound, weather is about 36 degrees, car is cold for about a few hours,
not sure if you can hear the noise, I need to use a headphone, bad quality is due to my phone
dealer refused to recognize this as an issue, but it's really annoying and it is pretty loud,
it is ok on neutral and parking, but R/D is pretty noisy
should I contact VW NA?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

If you listen to it just from a speaker you can't hear the sound. When I used a headset I was able to hear it. The iPhone has noise cancelation so that plays a part in not recording the sound as much as it should, so as a result you are not going to hear as loud.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So only when you have your foot on the brake or when driving?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> If you listen to it just from a speaker you can't hear the sound. When I used a headset I was able to hear it. The iPhone has noise cancelation so that plays a part in not recording the sound as much as it should, so as a result you are not going to hear as loud.


it sounds about right, I was wondering why the sound is so low, will find a different device to record it, it's pretty loud


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So only when you have your foot on the brake or when driving?


I do have my foot on the brake during recording, when car is moving, no matter it's reversing or moving forward, the noise is lower, and it is covered wind/road noise, 

A different question: if you want to reduce road noise, you have to lower tire pressure or do the opposite? thanks,


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I would run what is recommended.. 35.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usuario_b (Feb 24, 2020)

Did you figure it out?


----------

